# Cutting in the ceiling, how sharp of a line?



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

How much effort do you guys put into getting a sharp line for the ceiling?

After see pads, and such, do you guys really put that much effort in the ceiling?

I've always made sure the cut in on the baseboard is super sharp. I've seen some painters cut in twice to a get a really sharp line, and I've seen painters just use the pads on the top.


What do you guys do? Pad or brush?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I mostly spray and use the tape and paper to give me a razor sharp line. On a few custom homes lately the ho wanted the ceiling line brought down on the wall about 3/4 ". Used a laser level to mask straight line. White lids/tan walls/white baseboard.Don't really care for it myself. Otherwise I use a good Purdy brush.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

How do you all get a straight line on a popcorn ceiling where the popcorn goes all the way to the corner? I do the best I can do but it's never as good as I would like it to be.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> How do you all get a straight line on a popcorn ceiling where the popcorn goes all the way to the corner? I do the best I can do but it's never as good as I would like it to be.


Where there is no line to follow, you sort of cheat and create your own.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

metomeya said:


> How much effort do you guys put into getting a sharp line for the ceiling?
> 
> After see pads, and such, do you guys really put that much effort in the ceiling?
> 
> ...


_*How much effort do you guys put into getting a sharp line for the ceiling?*_

We guarantee straight lines in our proposal.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Well usually I mask off with tape and paper too but it just seems to take too long.

I used the pads you had to use by hand, did okay job on the straightness. Cutting in just takes so long, just wish there was a faster way.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

When you cut in crappy areas you must focus on just making a straight line on the crap! I dont care what you use, Brush, Pad, the long hair off your balls, as long as it makes a straight line your fine. Its makes for a Visual illusion of some sorts. So just focus on making the line look good!! UNDERSTAND?

Piece of Cake! Its easy!

HA HA


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

relax dude.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Some of what I learned about cutting in the top of a wall to the ceiling.

When you look up, there shouldn't be any paint on the ceiling. If it can't be cut perfectly, then the paint should stay off the ceiling.

Not all corners are square, matter of fact, 2x mud and a pole sander doesn't leave a really sharp corner to cut. 

A stifffer bristle brush helps with popcorn or texture, if it's really tough, use a sash brush and flip the brush around to go against the angle. This gives great control.

Use the pointy end of a 5 in 1 to draw a line by placing the tip straight up into the corner and drag lightly. If you drag too hard it will leave a little tiny valley that has to be filled with paint. Then it gets time consuming.

Get a good line of site on the corner. Looking from too low or too high makes it harder.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

IF I am going to err, I would err on the side of a VERY SLIGHT overlap onto the ceiling. Why you may ask, because when the line is slightly on the ceiling it looks perfect from everywhere in the room except right below the line. When the line is slighty too low, so can see that from everywhere in the room, except right below where the cut is. So, if it wraps slightly onto the ceiling it looks good from 3 directions, if the cut is slightly too low, it looks goo from only one location.


----------



## seeker (Aug 25, 2004)

*ceiling lines*

we often use 100 or 120 grit sand paper, folded to a sharpe edge to even out a uneaven texture line. A scraper can work sometimes,,,but sandpaper is our usual choice.

Seeker


----------



## seeker (Aug 25, 2004)

*ceiling lines*

we often use 100 or 120 grit sand paper, folded to a sharpe edge to even out a uneven texture line. A scraper can work sometimes,,,but sandpaper is our usual choice.

Seeker


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Joewho said:


> Some of what I learned about cutting in the top of a wall to the ceiling.
> 
> When you look up, there shouldn't be any paint on the ceiling. If it can't be cut perfectly, then the paint should stay off the ceiling.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. Couldn't have said it better. Be careful not to cut into the tape along the top using the 5 in 1....

The sandpaper trick mentioned by seeker is one of the best ways I've seen to do it.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with DeanV a very slight eat into the ceiling looks better from just about every angle.

Can someone go further into the 5 in 1 trick? I just score it right? Where does the tape come in? 

Personally I've been using tape and a sealer (caulking or poly) to create a laser straight line. If I have to cut I'll do it twice, and I can almost get it laser sharp. 

Using a masker and walking planks, I can do it really fast, but I'm always looking for a faster way.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I usually take my 5-1 and score a light line in the crease where the ceiling and wall meet. I've been doing that for about 7 years now. Like AA said you have to do it light so you don't go through the drywall tape.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

gcajnr21 said:


> I dont care what you use... *the long hair off your balls*, as long as it makes a straight line your fine.


It's HOT down here so I shave them so I don't have "schwetty balls" (from SNL fame)... any other suggestions?:laughing:


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

oh the drywall tape! I was thinking the blue tape and why you would use it if you are cutting in.

I'll definitily give it a try


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with the 5-in-1, (we call that a ginsu), just drag it in the corner, the metal will draw a pencil type line that you can follow. Also use it to quickly scrape across to remove any popcorn that dips down on the wall, which will cause you grief later if you don't remove it. Also like the idea of lightly (like your drawing with a pencil) let the utmost tip drag in the corner slightly overlapping onto the ceiling. You really can't even notice from the ground that, that is what you did. Works good on a flat meets flat situation. Nothing worse than looking along the line, and seeing these light dashes (where you didn't bring it all the way up).


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

I find bringing the ceiling down on wall a light 1/4 or even cutting in real close and applying a fine bead,I mean very fine not even 1/8 inch of good white caulk along wall/ceiling line works and looks best.HOs love it too.Looks clean and crisp defines the ceiling from wall rather nicely....more so when the walls are done in a color.You will be pissing in the wind,trying to make chicken soup from chicken sheet,the way todays drywallers tape ceiling/wall joints.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

is this what you are talking about?

http://www.ginsuguys.com/

Check out the history page, this guy invented the paint pads we were talking about for the ceiling.


----------

